# Looking for friendship =)



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm a pretty quiet person and I love having conversations with people. If anyone like to talk with me, please send me a pm or respond to this thread.

Read my profile if you'd like to get to know me better or simply ask me. 

Haven't been on this forum in quite awhile and hope I can start new friendships on here. 

Just thought I'd give this a try again. ^_^


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you indulge in eggnog during your holidays?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If you like horror movies come talk to me.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

What do u think of new slowdive?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I enjoy meeting new people, even if I may not be great at keeping online friendships. If you don't mind that, I'd enjoy a friend. I really don't have anyone to talk to at the moment, and people are all the color in life.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i´ll be friend


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

If you don't mind the distance, you can talk to me anytime you want.
I'm a very easy going person, that doesn't judge or have any prejudices towards others.
So you can talk about anything you want with me


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

Sure! I'm new to the site, so I need to start making connections. Feel free to message me!


----------



## DeetsandBeets (Jun 16, 2017)

Me too, actually. If anyone wants to come talk to me, I'm down. I really don't mind who u are/ backgrounds.


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

You can talk to me if you want but I'm a mood kill. I'm really sad.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Mar 26, 2014)

Fellow Floridian here! If you or anyone here wants to talk about anything, I'm down! I'm always available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Just so you can make fun of me?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Arts and musics is great from your hobbies plus i have a great interest in animals.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

lol @ 100% male replies.


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

If you're a geek come talk to me. I enjoy talking about anything from TV series, anime/manga, video games, rock/metal music, computers...


----------

